# PyTivo Vidmgr and Streambaby icons hosed



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

with the new update. Instead of the following displaying on my Tivo:



PyTivo Video Manager
stream, baby stream!

It now looks something like


pyTivo/2/video/3/Manager
stream/2/baby/3/stream

I am doing this from memory so it may not be exactly like that, but close.

Is there a fix for that?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Interesting... I can confirm this. It's actually "\032" being substituted for spaces in the names. Weird -- it looks like an octal escape sequence, but that's the decimal code for a space. Both the HDUI and SDUI are affected, which is surprising (they use different code for recognizing HME announcements, and there are a bunch of bugs on the HDUI side that don't affect the SDUI).

This only applies to Zeroconf (aka Bonjour) -announced apps. I can get around it by switching to the old-style beacons in the latest (unreleased) HME for Python, but that brings other problems.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Interesting... I can confirm this. It's actually "\032" being substituted for spaces in the names. Weird -- it looks like an octal escape sequence, but that's the decimal code for a space. Both the HDUI and SDUI are affected, which is surprising (they use different code for recognizing HME announcements, and there are a bunch of bugs on the HDUI side that don't affect the SDUI).
> 
> This only applies to Zeroconf (aka Bonjour) -announced apps. I can get around it by switching to the old-style beacons in the latest (unreleased) HME for Python, but that brings other problems.


Thanks, glad it is not just my setup. I can live with it, but it is certainly ugly. Actually, my wife pointed it out to me as I use the console from my PC to push videos, she uses the Tivo.

On another note, I looked at upgrading my video server from Vista to Win8. When I ran the upgrade analysis, one of the issues it found was that Win8 was not compatible with Bonjour. Is that something you were aware of?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I looked into this a little more, and "\032" is indeed supposed to be used in place of spaces in Zeroconf packets (which we weren't doing). But the reason this is appearing on the TiVo screen seems to be, that someone got it backwards -- the TiVo is converting space to \032 in a part of the code where it should be converting \032 to space. (This is confirmed by the fact that, when I add the proper escaping to Zeroconf.py, the TiVo display shows "\\032" -- because it's escaping the "\" to "\\".)

I had not heard that about Windows 8. I assume it refers specifically to the Bonjour software, as provided by Apple -- which we don't use -- as opposed to a more fundamental incompatibility, like Windows 8 not supporting multicast. But I'll check it out.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> I looked into this a little more, and "\032" is indeed supposed to be used in place of spaces in Zeroconf packets (which we weren't doing). But the reason this is appearing on the TiVo screen seems to be, that someone got it backwards -- the TiVo is converting space to \032 in a part of the code where it should be converting \032 to space. (This is confirmed by the fact that, when I add the proper escaping to Zeroconf.py, the TiVo display shows "\\032" -- because it's escaping the "\" to "\\".)
> 
> I had not heard that about Windows 8. I assume it refers specifically to the Bonjour software, as provided by Apple -- which we don't use -- as opposed to a more fundamental incompatibility, like Windows 8 not supporting multicast. But I'll check it out.


I am sure it is the Bonjour software. I did not know there was a difference.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

larrs said:


> I am sure it is the Bonjour software. I did not know there was a difference.


Basically, Zeroconf is a protocol, and Bonjour is the most common implementation of it. The Zeroconf.py we use is a different implementation, not dependent on Bonjour.

BTW, after further reading, I'm now confused as to whether or not escaping really should be done.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Basically, Zeroconf is a protocol, and Bonjour is the most common implementation of it. The Zeroconf.py we use is a different implementation, not dependent on Bonjour.
> 
> BTW, after further reading, I'm now confused as to whether or not escaping really should be done.


That is good to know as I have hated Vista since the beginning, but was too cheap to spend the money to upgrade to 7. I really wanted to take my movie server to Win 8 (with the $40 upgrade) and that was the only thing that stuck out with the upgrade.


----------



## ness282 (Oct 23, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> I looked into this a little more, and "\032" is indeed supposed to be used in place of spaces in Zeroconf packets (which we weren't doing). But the reason this is appearing on the TiVo screen seems to be, that someone got it backwards -- the TiVo is converting space to \032 in a part of the code where it should be converting \032 to space. (This is confirmed by the fact that, when I add the proper escaping to Zeroconf.py, the TiVo display shows "\\032" -- because it's escaping the "\" to "\\".)
> 
> I had not heard that about Windows 8. I assume it refers specifically to the Bonjour software, as provided by Apple -- which we don't use -- as opposed to a more fundamental incompatibility, like Windows 8 not supporting multicast. But I'll check it out.


@WMCBRINE you posted on my recent thread that my apps and showcases weren't working. I guess I should have elaborated that I am trying to use Stream baby (or did before this update). I checked and in SD menus it works, but I get Stream,\032Baby,\032Stream. Apparently this breaks the HD menus. I added title=Stream_baby to my streambaby.ini , which "got rid" of the problem in the SD menu, but didn't fix the HD menu. How long can it take the engineers to figure this out if you did it without actually looking at their code?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The HDUI has big problems with recognizing HME apps in general. I don't think this is part of that problem per se, but I'll look into it.

TiVo only updates their software every quarter or so, except in the event of a showstopper bug, which they wouldn't consider this to be. In fact this seems like a pretty neglected area of the TiVo software, so I wouldn't necessarily expect it to be fixed in the next release, either.

I think the root problem is that TiVo is taking something that was intended as basically a domain name, and using it for display purposes. Ideally, this would be a separate item. But that's not how they implemented it.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Has this ever been addressed? I'm still seeing the same thing after installing StreamBaby and browsing to it on a Roamio Pro.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Add the following to your streambaby.ini file such that there are no spaces anymore in the title so this problem doesn't show up:
title=streambaby
(With this change the app name displayed is simply "streambaby")

NOTE: This is really a TiVo introduced bug, not HME app issue, but it's clear TiVo has no interest in HME anymore.


----------

